# No wonder people think we're idiots...



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't watched hunting shows on TV for a while, but today im staying home with the baby instead of going to the shop. So we're sitting on the couch watching the pursuit channel. 

I've got to tell you, there is no wonder that people think we're a bunch of idiots. The qualifications to have a tv show must be a low IQ, zero skill, and annoying personality. 

So far I've watched some goof miss 2 bucks 4 times, and then go completely ecstatic running through the woods with his gun like an idiot when he finally managed to hit a scraggly 100" deer. 

Then we moved on to some goofs bragging about how "yesterday was the first time I shot this gun and we shot it out to 600 yards and did ok" while they had to shoot a high fenced red stag in Texas twice. 

Now I'm watching a guy shoot at the dumbest coyote I've ever seen 5 times. 

I remember hunting shows being a lot better for both entertainment for us, and PR for people on the fence about hunting. Now when I hear someone talking about being on "team" whatever, or producing whatever "outdoors tv" I automatically assume they're an idiot and discount any opinion they have. Usually when I hang around long enough to talk to them, I prove myself right. At one time I used to think that you had to know what you were doing and prove yourself to hunt on TV for a living. Now I realize that you just have to be willing to plug whatever product will pay and apparently be a professional BS'ER.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Unfortunately watching those shows is how many of todays hunters learn to be hunters and they adopt many of the same traits they see on TV


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I remember being a kid and dreaming of having a career like one of the guys I watched on tv. I don't remember those guys being like what we have today though.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It has changed over the years. 

I know this will sound really trivial but I grow extremely tired of hearing those guys on TV call antlers "horns"


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I rarely watch any of them. Now days everyone seems to want to be like these tv personalities. Between that and the greed of big antlers will eventually ruin our sport.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP,,, Virgil Ward


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd have to agree with the annoying personality of most of them. Most are complete morons that just talk and talk without saying anything. I often watch the outdoor channel on mute. I just like to see the deer. 

One thing about TV in general that I hate that has also leeched into these outdoor shows is the constant changing of the camera perspective, I call it flashing. Flash, flash flash...In 10 seconds the screen changes 20 times...Drives me nuts
It's like we can't even focus for less than a literal 1/2 second on anything before our attention needs moved to something else. Try counting the number of "flashes" on the next show u watch or even just a commercial.

I remember when HD TV first came out there used to be a channel u could turn to that was all outdoor footage of beautiful places in HD. The camera would just stay on a certain spot panning slowly while wildlife just went about their business, loved that....Wonder what ever happened to that? I could put that on all day while going about business in the house.

We've lost the art of many good things like the simplicity of good Conversation because no one can focus on a topic and discuss anything long enough to learn anything about others, themselves and the world around them.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wait until you see the episode were they are hog hunting with dogs (which I have no problem with). They have this hog down on the ground. 3 guys holding it down. Its kicking and squirming and the guy talks about the hog for a few minutes then hands what looks like a 10 year old boy a rambo knife and shows him where to stab the hog in the chest. Kid jams knife thru chest and the pig is kicking and squeeling as the kid removes knife blood is gushing everywhere. Kid looked uneasy as hell. Way to go.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ahhh. Hog dawgs...a bunch of large breastfed ladies chasing hogs with dogs......give me back hunting with hank....


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Television is called the Idiotbox for a reason. The scary part is that the Millennial Generation's perception of reality is grossly distorted by TV, social media, and the web. 
Times spent afield with family and friends doesn't sound as sexy as holding a "Booner" buck you shot on your 10K lease in Iowa. I'm sure most under the age 40 have never recited the Conservation Pledge let alone stepped foot in a sportsmen's club. It's hard to volunteer your time when your glued to Facebook or XBox. 
This "hornporn" phenomena speaks to a much a deeper problem. We are raising generation of narcissists who only care about the results, not the journey and hard work it takes to produce those results.


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

The only show on that channel worth a **** is meat eater. The rest of it is just infomercials


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

doegirl,

great post!!!!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't hunt but I can see how TV show like the one Beaver mentioned makes hunters look like idiots. 
I have watched meat eater since it showed up on Netflix and really enjoy that show.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I'm with Shenangoeyes. All the hunting and fishing shows just seem like infomercials anymore. Same with the car mechanic shows.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Turn the channel Beaver. Think about your kid man.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

flounder said:


> I'm with Shenangoeyes. All the hunting and fishing shows just seem like infomercials anymore. Same with the car mechanic shows.


Networks like "reality" TV shows because almost all of them are cheap to make, relatively speaking. Car shows, hunting shows, and fishing shows have indeed gone downhill as a result. The Networks don't care b/c they still sell advertising and are making money. And don't even get me started on how staged (read - FAKE) some of these shows are.
There is a bright side, however. Between smart phones and GoPro cameras, it's never been easier for the "average joe" to post excellent, real, non-commercially endorsed videos on YouTube these days. Look around.....and you'll find some really, really good things to watch.
With one exception, I don't even bother watching fishing shows any more. And I don't miss them at all...thanks to YouTube.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ahhh. Hog dawgs...a bunch of large breastfed ladies chasing hogs with dogs......give me back hunting with hank....


 I loved that show and his dogs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I loved that show and his dogs.


I never missed a episode


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Mr mellow


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

"Woop... wooop... wooooooop..... good boy hank"


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> We've lost the art of many good things like the simplicity of good Conversation because no one can focus on a topic and discuss anything long enough to learn anything about others, themselves and the world around them.


This last part I couldn't agree with more. Drives me nuts when your trying to have a conversation with someone and right in the middle of it they start texting someone or just looking at their phone. Sorry to get off topic but wanted to point that out.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ever notice on most of today's hunting shows when a deer is sighted or at the moment of the shot right on cue here comes the thumping heavy metal music?? Drives me nuts!! They are all the same!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Tired of the high fence hunting and the 'bait and shoot'...especially when they are hunting bear and whatnot.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

beaver said:


> I haven't watched hunting shows on TV for a while, but today im staying home with the baby instead of going to the shop. So we're sitting on the couch watching the pursuit channel.
> 
> I've got to tell you, there is no wonder that people think we're a bunch of idiots. The qualifications to have a tv show must be a low IQ, zero skill, and annoying personality.
> 
> ...


A lot of these people have fairly wealthy backgrounds, either in their families or themselves...but 90 percent of them are still idiots...we ogf'ers need to dump a bunch of money together and start a show...think the wives would go for it?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

"Fishing With Floaties" is still in the works. I've been working out the details with Saugeye Tom. We should have a show on soon! 

I do have to agree with everyone. A lot of the shows are just long infomercials pushing said sponsors products. Sad to say, even Al Linder's show pushes a few too many products, but still think it's one of the better ones around. Then again, if I had a fishing/hunting sponsor, and they produced a show for me, what are you supposed to do? Some product pushing is to be expected, as long as it's not overkill I don't mind.

I see more of the morons on the hunting shows than I do the fishing ones. And as said a few times in previous posts, lot's of very good ones on YouTube that are just guys shooting with their own cam providing great info.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Second for "Meat Eater" that show is narrated well. I'd compare the style of the show close to that of Les Stroud in Survivorman.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've had the Pursuit Channel for years. I watched it for about 2 hours when I first got it and never turned it on again. I couldn't believe how low quality the shows were and how little experience most of the hosts had.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

beaver said:


> "Woop... wooop... wooooooop..... good boy hank"


"Never, ever spoil your bird dog" Always laughed at those closers.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's unfortunate, because there used to be a handful of these shows that were worth watching. Now, if they're on at all, they have been banished to the 4:00 am Sunday morning hour, or they're off the air.
Enter the drama, the hunting set-up shots and the blatant sponsor pushing hosts.
If I didn't hunt and thought that these shows were representative of all hunters... I'd hate us too!
Oh, I forgot to add " boy he's got some nice mass" !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> "Fishing With Floaties" is still in the works. I've been working out the details with Saugeye Tom. We should have a show on soon!
> 
> I do have to agree with everyone. A lot of the shows are just long infomercials pushing said sponsors products. Sad to say, even Al Linder's show pushes a few too many products, but still think it's one of the better ones around. Then again, if I had a fishing/hunting sponsor, and they produced a show for me, what are you supposed to do? Some product pushing is to be expected, as long as it's not overkill I don't mind.
> 
> I see more of the morons on the hunting shows than I do the fishing ones. And as said a few times in previous posts, lot's of very good ones on YouTube that are just guys shooting with their own cam providing great info.


Will it be syndicated?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Pro hunters and anti hunters will most likely always hold those respective positions. The ones that we need to worry about are those who are indifferent, on the fence, neither pro or anti. There are far more of them than the latter two categories. I hate to think that the idiots on tv are who the people on the fence see as us. 

Let's not forget the half naked token hot girls who obviously have no idea what they're doing, but are nice to look at. Those are another good representation.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Will it be syndicated?
> View attachment 226176


Of course it will. We need to make sure all your friends in the LGBT community get a chance to see the real you! LOL... I had to do this, best pic/meme of all time. 

View media item 79039


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Will it be syndicated?
> View attachment 226176


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Of course it will. We need to make sure all your friends in the LGBT community get a chance to see the real you! LOL... I had to do this, best pic/meme of all time.
> 
> View media item 79039


Are least I have friends


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Are least I have friends


Those weird men you "meet" at truckstops, don't count as friends, lol. Just tell em "Large Marge Sent Ya!"


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Those weird men you "meet" at truckstops, don't count as friends, lol. Just tell em "Large Marge Sent Ya!"


Lmao. I know large marge......green Lantern bar


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

EStrong said:


> Those weird men you "meet" at truckstops, don't count as friends, lol. Just tell em "Large Marge Sent Ya!"


I had a guy run a suggestion like that past me at an interstate rest stop. I was enjoying a smoke before getting back in the truck when a guy struck up a conversation. He eventually got around to what good shape I was in (which I was), and if I wanted to go "out back" and wrassle!

"HUH?! Hell no! I got to get down the road!" It wasn't until I was down the road a bit when I realized what the guy was really asking me! 

Seriously, there were times when I was so damn dumb!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> I had a guy run a suggestion like that past me at an interstate rest stop. I was enjoying a smoke before getting back in the truck when a guy struck up a conversation. He eventually got around to what good shape I was in (which I was), and if I wanted to go "out back" and wrassle!
> 
> "HUH?! Hell no! I got to get down the road!" It wasn't until I was down the road a bit when I realized what the guy was really asking me!
> 
> Seriously, there were times when I was so damn dumb!


LOL... Ya know, I knew there was something just not right about you. Butt Heeeeeeeyyy! (see what I did there, lol) You're ok for a white boy, and other things... LOL...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> I had a guy run a suggestion like that past me at an interstate rest stop. I was enjoying a smoke before getting back in the truck when a guy struck up a conversation. He eventually got around to what good shape I was in (which I was), and if I wanted to go "out back" and wrassle!
> 
> "HUH?! Hell no! I got to get down the road!" It wasn't until I was down the road a bit when I realized what the guy was really asking me!
> 
> Seriously, there were times when I was so damn dumb!


What was he really asking you?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Back when I was a kid there was a show called American Sportsman had Curt Gowdy and Phil Harris in it that was a pretty good show but thats been 45 yrs ago im sure some of you wasnt even thought about yet but I liked that show


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Always watched American Sportsman!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Seaturd said:


> Always watched American Sportsman!


Doegirl, thank you..ya nailed it!!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the pursuit channel is free and provided by all the infomercials.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> What was he really asking you?


I think he was asking to check his temperature.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

He wanted to perform a "procedure" on him...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HE 


bobk said:


> I think he was asking to check his temperature.


HAD A THERMOMETER????


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> HE
> 
> HAD A THERMOMETER????


I was NOT there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Muhahaha......oh my


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

This has turned into one comical thread for sure.  

EStrong, leave my buddy Tom alone. 
Deep down, You know you want a set of floaties like that.  ( and don't take that 'wink' the wrong way  )


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Its true the new hunting shows are a joke. they pander to white collar and women. I think a lot of the true hunting shows like start losing their following when they start doing their Africa hunts and start getting "deep" into the psyche of hunting. My man crush growing up was Tom Miranda and after he left to get his African grand slam I lost interest. Same thing with Jim Shocky


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I like nugents show...he shoots anything.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> I like nugents show...he shoots anything.


Oh uncle ted


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> What was he really asking you?


He said something about wrasslin so probably wanted to do an oil check on him.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

fastwater said:


> This has turned into one comical thread for sure.
> 
> EStrong, leave my buddy Tom alone.
> Deep down, You know you want a set of floaties like that.  ( and don't take that 'wink' the wrong way  )


Oh, Tom's a big boy (that's what the guys at the truck stops say), he can handle it, LOL... 

You should see some of the texts him and I trade, OMG!!! You don't want to be driving or drinking a beverage when you read/see them. You think this stuff is bad!?!? Haha, Oh Lord...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Shaun69007 said:


> Its true the new hunting shows are a joke. they pander to white collar and women. I think a lot of the true hunting shows like start losing their following when they start doing their Africa hunts and start getting "deep" into the psyche of hunting. My man crush growing up was Tom Miranda and after he left to get his African grand slam I lost interest. Same thing with Jim Shocky


I disagree. Both of those were also my favorites. Tom was the real deal (although annoying as hell) who started out as a trapper. Jim was the rough and tough Alaskan who seemed fearless in the bush country. 

I know I'll probably never go to Africa or chase grizzly in Alaska, but that's why I enjoy watching it on tv. I'd much rather watch them go to Alaska, Himalaya, Spain, new Zealand, etc. That's why I like meat eater. You never know what he's going to shoot, but you can guarantee he's going to show you how to eat it. Tom and Jim might not be the typical blue collar hunters slugging it out on public land, but they are skilled outdoorsmen and informational. 

I cant stand to watch the same ole carbon copy wannabe sitting in the same tree stand shooting at the same stinking deer I see hunt all the time. They don't offer any advice or tips, and if they do its basic stuff that everyone knows. 

They sit in their stands , whisper about how great their gear is, shoot a deer, then do a happy dance while the lists of sponsors flash across your screen. There, I just saved you from having to watch every new deer hunting show from here until eternity.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> I like nugents show...he shoots anything.


I love Ted! He tells it like it is. One time on Anthony Bourdain's show, he met up with Ted and shot a bunch of guns, then BBQ'd a ton of meat. Good Stuff! Funny thing though, Bourdain is definitely on the left, and of course Ted is far right, they agreed on many topics and got along great. Bourdain even got off on shooting guns, which is rare for a lefty.











Sometimes I wonder if this is how Ted starts his shows, LOL...

http://www.tzr.io/yarn-clip/f1d9890e-cf5c-4b35-b148-75221ceecda3


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Would love to hunt with him...would be a trip...he owns a crapload of land too...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

PETA people love 'the Nuge' as well.

At least they love to go to his concerts.

Been to three of his concerts and they are always there. Never see them inside enjoying the music, Ted shooting his bow and promoting hunting/outdoors from the stage.
They seem to enjoy standing outside the venue for hours with signs in there hands.
Strange group of people they are...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Oh, Tom's a big boy (that's what the guys at the truck stops say), he can handle it, LOL...
> 
> You should see some of the texts him and I trade, OMG!!! You don't want to be driving or drinking a beverage when you read/see them. You think this stuff is bad!?!? Haha, Oh Lord...


Who are you talking about...I'm pure as the driven snow


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who are you talking about...I'm pure as the driven snow


Yeah Right!?!?! What, Colombian Snow???


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EStrong said:


> Yeah Right!?!?! What, the Columbian Snow???


Hey now...that Columbian snow is some very pure stuff. 
Doesn't get dirty till it gets here.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

fastwater said:


> PETA people love 'the Nuge' as well.
> 
> At least they love to go to his concerts.
> 
> ...


Oh God, they drive me nuts. Bunch of babies, "Oh, don't eat the animals, boo hoo." Sure thing Alice (directed at a PETA man), maybe if you had more PROTEIN you wouldn't look so EMO and anemic like your sister. Call me when your vegetarian, non-meat eating, waste of space carcass can do a pull up, lol.

If it runs, flies, crawls or swims, and you can put hot sauce on it, DINNER TIME! 

And we all know this one. We're all members of PETA. People Eating Tasty Animals. Gotta buy one of those shirts next time I'm in Jungle Jim's.

View media item 79602
View media item 79603


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EStrong said:


> Oh God, they drive me nuts. Bunch of babies, "Oh, don't eat the animals, boo hoo." Sure thing Alice (directed at a PETA man), maybe if you had more PROTEIN you wouldn't look so EMO and anemic like your sister. Call me when your vegetarian, non-meat eating, waste of space carcass can do a pull up, lol.
> 
> If it runs, flies, crawls or swims, and you can put hot sauce on it, DINNER TIME!
> 
> ...


Yup!!!
Love em EStrong


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who are you talking about...I'm pure as the driven snow


Yep, has to be that Colombian snow. Tom did say "driven". And that's how most of it gets here.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I went to a Dallas Safari Club banquet several years ago and Jim Shockey was the key note speaker. He put on an awesome seminar with a slide show and video clips. It was a really great presentation. Afterwards he took the time to shake hands and talk to anyone that wanted to meet him. I went up and talked to him briefly, he seemed like a genuinely nice guy. He was approachable and made time for everyone.
That guy is good people in my book.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Michael waddel is another very approachable and down to earth individual. I've met him several times doing things for nwtf.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Jase Robertson is another good guy who is fun to talk to. If you didn't know who he was, you would think he was just a good ole boy.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Rosccoe


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

flounder said:


> I'm with Shenangoeyes. All the hunting and fishing shows just seem like infomercials anymore. Same with the car mechanic shows.


Same with some posts you see around here and on social media. Not much different. Everyone trying to pimp a product for some freebies. Its the "Look at me" generation. Sadly, enough people tune in to keep it going.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

EStrong said:


> I love Ted! He tells it like it is. One time on Anthony Bourdain's show, he met up with Ted and shot a bunch of guns, then BBQ'd a ton of meat. Good Stuff! Funny thing though, Bourdain is definitely on the left, and of course Ted is far right, they agreed on many topics and got along great. Bourdain even got off on shooting guns, which is rare for a lefty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anthony Bourdain is great. Love watching his shows.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EStrong said:


> Yep, has to be that Colombian snow. Tom did say "driven". And that's how most of it gets here.


Good point on the 'driven' part. 

On a more serious note, don't know how many of you guys ever watched Big Horn Outdoors but this was a hunting show that was 100% fair chase and was full of great tips on all kinds of hunting.
Started and hosted by personnal friend of mine, Tom King, I'll tell you that the most enjoyment and the biggest drive he has is teaching kids to hunt. Besides the show, they have a youth hunting ranch that is something very special. They take a lot of pride in taking less fortunate kids that know nothing about hunting or have the means to learn and introduce them into the game. 

Here is a short bio of Tom :

http://www.bighornoutdoors.com/info.php?id=33

As you see, he himself didn't come from a life of luxury and could have easily went down a bad road if someone hadn't peeked his interest in the outdoors. Something he's never forgot. His show and the youth hunting camps are a way he has found to give back a little. 
Just want to add one last thing...this guy is the absolute most deadly guy I've ever witnessed with a bow. His longest killing shot is right at 70 yds. What makes that shot extra special is that that kill wasnt on a deer, bear wildabeast etc. It was on a turkey.


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

The only thing worse than fishing shows are hunting shows.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Wish we could turn back the clock to a time when hunting meant just that. Finding someone that would give you permission, then spend hours scouting be it for squirrels pheaasants deer whatever then spending and enjoying all the sights and sounds of the time you spend pursuing rather you bag anything or not. Same with fishing. Trying to locate the best spots on the favorite lake without the benefit of high tec electronics. Just enjoying getting to a spot dropping a line or casting or trolling and feeling that tug on the other end. Was always appreciative of whatever we got no matter how small a fish or how big the bird or rabbit or squirrel or rack (or horn)if it even had the latter. To me the whole idea is to enjoy the great outdoors and accept what she gives as bounty if she so chooses.It's a shame the way these shows depict the way hunting and fishing is.


----------

